# Butterfly Catch : Magic Forest Legend



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Do you want to experience a wonderful forest ?​Do you want to catch magical creatures in Butterfly Catch?​







​Your dream will come true in this game:0​




- Gorgeous art work
- Relaxing and fun game play
- Unlock new webs and weapons
- Catch all the creatures and level up











HOW TO PLAY:
Tap on the screen to shoot your net and catch and many creatures as possible. Tap on the power ups at the top of the screen to use them.




























If you like fishing joy game you must love it!!!








click here to download on Amazon app store: http://www.amazon.co...butterfly catch







click here to download on google play:https://play.google....XRjaGluc2VjdCJd


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
will this play well on amazon Fire TV with a controller?

2
is this free in the classical sense: without any costs ?

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------

